# eclipse? ja oder nein ?



## 3kylh6eu (24. Aug 2007)

moin moin

also ich wollte mich nun intensiv mit java beschäftigen
also brauch ich ja auch eine gute ide um damit vernüftig zuarbeiten

was kann man mir da nahelegen??

ich brauch halt eine gute Deutsche doku die ich nach bedarf abrufen kann
es soll per tastatur steuerbar sein

es muss mit der Subversion abgleichbar sein
also alles in einen

und da kam ich auf Eclipse



gibt es anleitungen dazu wie ich das installiere und über einstellungen ??

was brauche ich alles ?


----------



## AlArenal (24. Aug 2007)

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal ganz strunzdoof mit Texteditor und Kommandozeile loslegen.

Alles andere lenkt dich nur ab und sorgt für Frust, weil du Zusammenhänge nicht erfassen kannst, da dir die Grundkenntnisse einfach fehlen.

Man sollte den zweiten Schritt nicht vor dem ersten machen und ein Wunschkonzert ist das Leben sowieso nicht


----------



## 3kylh6eu (24. Aug 2007)

ohja welch wahre worte

aber dummerweise haben wir das in dre schule

oder sollen wir bekommen

und wenn das losgeht will ich mich damit schon etwas auskennen
und ich kenne mich etwas mit ide's aus

kenne die Delphi IDE ziemlich gut

aber ich kenne halt java nicht 
ich weiss nicht wie der umstieg von delphi auf java ist

naja ich werde es ja sehen

leider


----------



## Der Müde Joe (25. Aug 2007)

naja...Eclipse kann sicher alles...aber wie AlArenal sagt kanns auch frusten (wenn man sich nit auskennt)

Deutsche doku sollte immer ein wenig schwierig sein....Englisch ist einfach notwendig

da gibts nur eins.....runterladen und entpacken und starten

und als Hilfe:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/javainsel_01_008.htm#Xxx999757


----------



## MarcoBehnke (25. Aug 2007)

Also ich weiß auch nicht, woher die Annahme kommt, dass man am Anfang immer von Grund auf starten muss; Texteditor und so....

Wenn man Eclipse in der Basisinstallation nutzt, dann hat man Java und Versioning Support für CVS und SVN und keinen Schnickschnack. Die Menüs:

- neues Projekt
- neues Package
- neue Klasse

sind übersichtlich angeordnet und nicht falsch zu verstehen, der Play Button oben in der Toolbar hilft Dir beim Starten Deiner Programme. Wenn im Programmablauf Fehler auftauchen, dann kannst Du per Klick auf die Stelle springen, die den Fehler verursacht hat. Zudem bietet Eclipse eine komplexe code Kontrolle, die hilft Fehler zu vermeiden.

DAZU KOMMT: Dass ich das Ganze nur schreibe, weil ich oben gelesen habe, dass Du Dich jetzt INTENSIV mit Java beschäftigen möchtest. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass Du die Basics bereits hinter Dir und jetzt großes vor Dir hast.

WENN es jedoch so ist, dass das hier Dein Java Einstieg ist und Du quasi nix bis wenig mit Java gemacht hast, dann vergiss meinen Eintrag und ich schließe mich nahtlos meinen Vorrednern an.

All diese tollen Features einer modernen Entwicklungsumgebung mit all ihren Hilfestellung vermeiden nämlich, dass Du richtig programmieren lernst.


----------



## moormaster (25. Aug 2007)

MarcoBehnke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich weiß auch nicht, woher die Annahme kommt, dass man am Anfang immer von Grund auf starten muss; Texteditor und so....



Das kommt daher, dass man so gezwungen ist, sich mit den java-tools selbst auseinander zu setzen. Ich finde es schon wichtig, dass man seine Programme auch mal auf der Konsole compiliert und ggF in jar Dateien verpackt hat. Das ist eine Erfahrung mehr, die sicher noch keinem geschadet hat.

Des weiteren ist man so auf die Fehlermeldungen des compilers angewiesen und lernt diese zu verstehen, weil es eben nicht einfach nur Rot unterstrichen ist, wie es Eclipse z.B. macht. Man kennt dann nur Zeilennummer und Fehlermeldung und sammelt so Erfahrung, diese Meldungen richtig zu verstehen.

Evtl. sollte man auch mal versucht haben, externe Klassen in seinen Programmen einzubinden, ohne dass man das in einer IDE irgendwo dazuklickt und dann nicht weiss, worauf eigentlich zu achten ist.

Die IDE ist letztendlich nur ein Werkzeug, was einiges etwas komfortabler machen soll für denjenigen, der schon genau weiss, was er tut


----------



## SnooP (25. Aug 2007)

richtig... gerade der Anfänger sollte sich mit den Kommandozeilentools auseinandersetzen, damit man das Spiel, compilieren/ausführen, classpath-generve halt wirklich mitbekommt... das hilft für das Verständnis eigentlich ungemein.

Habe meinen Studenten "damals" auch immer verboten eclipse zu benutzen


----------



## MarcoBehnke (25. Aug 2007)

das ist aber nur für den wirklichen Anfänger praktikabel. Wenn man weiter einsteigt und große Projekte hat, dann ist es zwar wirklich bewundernswert mit Shell und vi auszukommen, aber man wäre blöd, wenn man auf den Komfort einer modernen Entwicklungsumgebung verzichtet!


----------



## AlArenal (25. Aug 2007)

MarcoBehnke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das ist aber nur für den wirklichen Anfänger praktikabel.



Darum gehts doch hier.


----------



## MarcoBehnke (25. Aug 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MarcoBehnke hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist eben die Frage....



> also ich wollte mich nun *intensiv *mit java beschäftigen


----------



## AlArenal (25. Aug 2007)

Da steht nicht, "ich wollte mich nun intensiv mit Eclipse beschäftigen"


----------



## MarcoBehnke (25. Aug 2007)

lol


----------

